# Black Panther und 21 Bridges  Darsteller Chadwick Boseman gestorben mit nur 43 Jahren



## AlphaMale (29. August 2020)

Der vielen aus den beiden Filme bekannte Darsteller ist an Krebs gestorben.
Chadwick Boseman: &#8222;Black Panther&#8220;-Star ueberraschend gestorben - WELT

Mit dem Black Panther Film konnte ich nicht so viel anfangen, für die Schwarzen in den USA war dieser aber sehr wichtig.
In 21 Bridges dachte ich nur, von ihm (als er die Rolle des geschassten Cop spielt, von ihm würde ich gerne mehr sehen..Vielleicht eine Copserie.

Nun ist er mit nur 43 Jahren an Krebs gestorben.

R.I.P.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2020)

Ich habe das eben auch woanders gelesen. Sehr traurig.
Er war ein guter Schauspieler und hat super in die Rolle vom "Black Panther" gepasst.
Das er ein Kämpfer war hat er auch im echten Leben gezeigt, da er, obwohl er schon länger am Darmkrebs erkrankt war, weiter Filme gedreht hat.
Ruhe in Frieden!


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2020)

Echt schade. Ein toller Typ. RIP Chadwick Boseman.


----------



## MrSnickles (29. August 2020)

Ich bin Heute aufgewacht und habe diese Information als erstes Mitgekriegt nachdem ich auf mein Handy geschaut habe um zu sehen ob jemand was von mir will.
Der Tag kann schon gar nicht mehr beschissener werden.

Es ist eine Schande für ihn so früh gestorben zu sein. Krebs ist ein Arschloch.
RIP Chadwick Boseman.


----------



## AlphaMale (29. August 2020)

MrSnickles schrieb:


> Krebs ist ein Arschloch.



Stimmt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. August 2020)

R.I.P. Chadwick Boseman


----------

